# Where did you learn to solve the cube?/Best beginner tutorial?



## kprox1994 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just wondering where everyone else learned to solve the cube, I learned the first 2 layers back in June, 2007 on Tyson Mao's tutorial, got stuck, but bought a new cube and learned the last layer from him in March of 2008 when my school got really into cubes.

It seems like most people learn from pogobat, I always found his tutorial confusing. I have also always liked Rob's tutorial, and Badmephisto's is good too. Did anyone learn from the book that came with the cube?


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi, I learned from pogobat's tutorial(the new one in which he a cool hairstyle  ) the layer by layer's method, took me less than 1 day to understand it, and very soon it became quite spontaneous. Then i learnt intuitive f2l from robh0629(if i remember right) from youtube. Then i went through badmephisto's videos for f2l, advanced cross, and pll recognition. Apart from that, i use bob burton's page(cubewhiz) and breandan vallance(jammyman3014 on youtube) for some awesome fingertricks. Given all this, i started cubing around less than 1 month back, and i find myself improving faster than other new cubers. ( i dint get any book with my guhong, and i also love rob and badmephisto's tutorials for f2l , but Pogobat's beginner's tutorial was also good for me to begin with, although most good cubers dont like it, but i love the way he motivates anyone to solve the cube easily)

Edit-forgot to mention- rido's hunting story is a very nice concept for f2l, must watch


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 9, 2011)

Beginners method from rubik's website, the intuitive F2L from badmephisto.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 9, 2011)

www.youcandotherubikcube.com
Bob Burton and Chirs Hardwick websites plus the wiki for OLL PLL
F2L Lots of places


----------



## Erik (Jun 9, 2011)

This is most certainly the easiest beginners method tutorial. Probably not the best if you want to go for speed afterwards, but it's a good starter for people who are already confused after 'step one, make a cross, good luck'.

Best way is still to learn from someone else, though that someone else needs a lot of patience


----------



## Nestor (Jun 9, 2011)

F2l on my own.. got stuck and learned LL from Rob's World.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 9, 2011)

Taught myself...

Ive never needed to use video tutorials, think the only "tutorial" ive read is Thom Barlows K4 site
and Lars Vandenburghs pages for a good parity algorithm


----------



## xabu1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Georgeanderre said:


> for a good parity algorithm


 
parity alg? I thought this was 3x3

I learned from my bro


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 11, 2011)

Jasmine Lee's Beginner's Solution to the Rubik's Cube


----------



## tozies24 (Jun 11, 2011)

My friend taught me on a four hour bus trip. I was getting around 5 minutes at the end of the trip. Basic Beginner's Method: It was cross, first layer corners, second layer edges, flip over cube, F R U R' U' F' for cross on top, then sune to solve top, then an alg to rotate the corners and then one to rotate the edges. Fun stuff. Jokingly I said I was going to get it down to 30 seconds. Little did I know that I actually would at that time lol


----------



## MostEd (Jun 11, 2011)

I found a orphan cube at school, and claimed it, took me a week since each day or so my friend would have only like 5 minutes to explain something to me, then I learn the begginers method, found speedcubing sites.


----------



## Olji (Jun 11, 2011)

I learned from Youcandothecube.com, think its pretty good for starters, except a bad edge cycle >-<


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 11, 2011)

This is by far the best one if you want to get into speedcubing:





If you want to learn it just for the sake of solving it and you don't care how fast you are, then Erik's beginner's tutorial would be great.


----------



## Erzz (Jun 11, 2011)

I learnt from Leyan Lo's tutorial.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 11, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Did anyone learn from the book that came with the cube?



Yes. That was how I first learned how to solve the cube.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 11, 2011)

I felt like solving it, so I did.


----------



## Owen (Jun 11, 2011)

An ancient book from the eighties that I found lying around. That's most of the reason I'm so slow today, the method was not very good for transitioning to a fast method.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 11, 2011)

www.chessandpoker.com/rubiks-cube-solution


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 11, 2011)

I made up my own way for F2L (blockbuilding ish), and then I got stuck and used some solution book to learn repetitive-sune OLL and then Permute corners, Permute edges

I used to use CFOP (for two months- got barely sub-20) and now I use Roux now (14-18 secs avg) 
So I went back to blockbuilding eventually.

I find the best way to start is blockbuilding cuz then they develop an understanding of the cube. I was lucky to do so... 
Like right now, I'm teaching two friends Roux. One learned from scratch (as in, I taught him roux directly, in person) and is getting the efficiency thing now... just needs to look ahead faster.
But my other one who learned from pogobat (no offense), is using the beginner method to build the blocks. It's a bit of trouble getting him to blockbuild efficiently.


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 11, 2011)

I am not important enough in the cubing community to be hated upon. That taken care of, I find pogobat's beginner tutorial to be the best for absolute noobs.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jun 11, 2011)

i learned it from a dutch guy martijn bakker he has a great tutorial but it is in dutch  i also learned fridrich with his tutorial


----------



## Sharon (Jun 11, 2011)

I used Leyan Lo's beginner tutorial, which is what I'm currently using. My best time has been 54 seconds, best average of 5 has been 1:01 seconds. Not sure if I should continue using this method or if I should start learning 2 look OLL and PLL, but anyway. I find it to be the best tutorial, I learned it pretty fast. Most of the others I used confused me after a while.


----------



## ddrmasterdude (Jun 11, 2011)

i heard that ddrmasterdude had a pretty decent tutorial on his youtube channel .....:fp

i learned from various cubing sites


----------



## adfoote (Jun 11, 2011)

I learned from my 7th grade math teacher. No, seriously. After EOGs (our finals) we had like a week or so to kill so he taught the class how to solve one with a method slightly less reprehensible than pogobat's. Then, like 3 years later (I taught myself to solve a 5x5) I learned 2LOLL from LanceTheBlueKinght. Same with 2LPLL. A couple of printable sheets and a year and a half later and here I am, almost sub 20.


----------



## CubeCraze (Jun 11, 2011)

I learned from the instuction manual that came with my rubik's cube.


----------



## Samania (Jun 11, 2011)

I learnt from Dan Brown, but I hear Badmephisto's tutorial is the best.


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Jun 11, 2011)

i found this at toys r us, and I find it great for beginners. It even has some Fridrich and BLD stuff.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 12, 2011)

I learned from Dan Knights' book (with a friend who provided it).


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 12, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> Jasmine Lee's Beginner's Solution to the Rubik's Cube


This.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 12, 2011)

xabu1 said:


> I learned from my bro



same


----------



## Me (Jun 12, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> Jasmine Lee's Beginner's Solution to the Rubik's Cube


 
^^same, and then i made a video  based on it.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 12, 2011)

adfoote said:


> I learned from my 7th grade math teacher. No, seriously. After EOGs (our finals) we had like a week or so to kill so he taught the class how to solve one with a method slightly less reprehensible than pogobat's. Then, like 3 years later (I taught myself to solve a 5x5) I learned 2LOLL from LanceTheBlueKinght. Same with 2LPLL. A couple of printable sheets and a year and a half later and here I am, almost sub 20.


 
I wish my math teachers were this cool.



uberCuber said:


> I felt like solving it, so I did.



Win



Oljibe said:


> I learned from Youcandothecube.com, think its pretty good for starters, except a bad edge cycle >-<



That's the same method I used, the edge cycle sucks for speedsolving, but I think it is easy for beginners to grasp.


----------



## bicmedic (Jun 12, 2011)

The book that came with the store bought for LBL and Ridos Hunting Story for Intuitive F2L.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 12, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> Jasmine Lee's Beginner's Solution to the Rubik's Cube


 
Same here.
And I still think it is a good one

It makes you think (understand) just that little bit more about Sune OLL.
CP before CO is pretty nice too because of the easier alg.

I did flip the cube *before* inserting the middle layer edges though.


----------



## Kingsman08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I learned the beginner method from Dan Harris' book, Speedsolving the Cube. now i am currently learning from Badmephisto the speedcubing methods


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 13, 2011)

Me said:


> ^^same, and then i made a video  based on it.


Nostalgia O:
I learned from that, 4 years ago.


----------



## Escher (Jun 14, 2011)

This is the pro-est, shout out to all those yellow crossers out there 
http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/beginner.html


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 15, 2011)

lar5.com/cube is a great place to start if you want a good understanding of the cube.

If you want to just solve it, watch Erik's tutorial.


----------



## Tiersy (Jun 15, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> lar5.com/cube is a great place to start if you want a good understanding of the cube.
> 
> If you want to just solve it, watch Erik's tutorial.



So true, I learned from Dan Brown, got bored of that method pretty quickly then discovered lar5.com/cube and realised I didn't know the first thing about how the cube actually _works_. 
I'm still finding out new little BB tricks now.

I would highly recommend Lars' website (plus the translations are good too if u doesn't spek inglis)


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jun 16, 2011)

Jason Mao's tutorial


----------



## thackernerd (Jun 17, 2011)

Dan brown all the way


----------



## RubikZz (Jun 17, 2011)

http://www.youcandothecube.com/


----------



## OmeGa15 (Jun 17, 2011)

I tried it by myself, which was very interesting, but after a few days of frustration and failing miserably to solve the last layer I had to get some help...

"Notes on Rubik's Magic Cube" by David Singmaster (damn, that was confusing!, lol). I think it was the first work ever published about the cube. Still a great read, I like old school stuff. 

Then I learned F2L by myself (it wasn't very efficient of course) but I like figuring things out. Then videos from badmephisto, frk17, and some others. OLL and PLL algs from Yu Nakajima and Erikk Akkersdijk.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 17, 2011)

cubeslayer said:


> *I am not important enough in the cubing community to be hated upon*. That taken care of, I find pogobat's beginner tutorial to be the best for absolute noobs.


 
Dude, do you mind if I use that line in future posts? Awesome 

OT: Downloaded the official Rubiks Cube app on my iPhone. There was a badmephisto type beginners method in the instructions. Then I got a real cube.
So it's basically Apples fault that I spend so much time cubing and that I have 25 odd 3x3x3s in my living room...


----------



## BaconCuber (Sep 10, 2013)

I may be the only person on the forums that learned from this tutorial, but I learned from a series named: How to solve the Rubik's Cube for Dummies. It was VERY helpful and instructive. I still managed to take 2 months to learn, but that was mostly me.


----------



## rj (Sep 10, 2013)

The instructions booklet that was included for LL, and Ryan Heise's beginners method for F2L. Fridrich from Andy Klise.


----------

